# re-fitting existing clubs?



## clintto (Oct 31, 2006)

I bought a set of 'off the shelf' Mizuno MP30 about two years ago and have been pretty happy with them. I've never played with custom fit clubs before and the idea sounds pretty sweet considering my small frame at 5'6", 135 lbs. I've been playing for about 16 years and shoot about 85. With that said, I have a couple of questions for those who have experience with custom fit clubs.

Would it be worth spending another $800 on a new set of custom fit irons when I'm pretty happy with my current set?

Since I like my MP30, can I take them to a custom shop to fine tune it to fit my body better?


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

clintto said:


> I bought a set of 'off the shelf' Mizuno MP30 about two years ago and have been pretty happy with them. I've never played with custom fit clubs before and the idea sounds pretty sweet considering my small frame at 5'6", 135 lbs. I've been playing for about 16 years and shoot about 85. With that said, I have a couple of questions for those who have experience with custom fit clubs.
> 
> Would it be worth spending another $800 on a new set of custom fit irons when I'm pretty happy with my current set?
> 
> Since I like my MP30, can I take them to a custom shop to fine tune it to fit my body better?


First thing you should do is have your lie angle checked by a fitter. You might need to have the lie angle of those irons adjusted.
Second, have your grip size checked to ensure you are using proper grip size for your hands.
Third, check your swing speed. Then make sure the shafts in those irons match your swing speed.
If the shafts are not correct for your swing speed you can have the shafts changed for a lot less than buying new irons. If you like the MP30's why buy another set?
A good club builder/fitter should be able to fine tune those irons and this in turn will make you a better player.
Everyone who plays golf should have their lie angles of their irons checked. It is important to have that done. You will hit more quality shots if your irons fit your swing. 
Good Luck


----------



## OzGolfer (Oct 5, 2006)

G'Day Clintto,

If your happy with your current set, just visit a good club fitter (one that won't rip your off by saying that you need a custom fitted set of whatever brand he has an arrangement with) and ask him to check your clubs for you. He will probably only charge you a minimal fee for his time and will tell you what is or isn't required.

Personally, I wouldn't spend $800 on a set of custom fitted clubs that I *might* hit better that the ones I am happy with now. Now if I wasn't hitting my current clubs well and I was not happy with them, then I would certainly look at getting custom fitted clubs.

That's my 2 cents worth.

Cheers!!!


----------



## OzGolfer (Oct 5, 2006)

oops mistake  double entry


----------



## elizzy.jones (Nov 7, 2006)

clintto said:


> I bought a set of 'off the shelf' Mizuno MP30 about two years ago and have been pretty happy with them. I've never played with custom fit clubs before and the idea sounds pretty sweet considering my small frame at 5'6", 135 lbs. I've been playing for about 16 years and shoot about 85. With that said, I have a couple of questions for those who have experience with custom fit clubs.
> 
> Would it be worth spending another $800 on a new set of custom fit irons when I'm pretty happy with my current set?
> 
> Since I like my MP30, can I take them to a custom shop to fine tune it to fit my body better?


Hi Clintto!
Ever since I took the game seriously I have gotten fitted for every set of irons I've had. My clubfitter explained to me how important it is to get clubs that are fitted just for you. A person that is 6'3" is not going to be hitting the same clubs as someone that is 5'1". Personally, I am on the shorter side, being a mere 5'2" and so I have my Callaway X-tours bent 5 degrees flat because of my stature. In addition I have my irons cut down about an inch. If you are playing with irons that are too long in length, you won't be hitting the ball in the sweet spot, you will be hitting it high on the face, thus losing distance. There are many consequences to having clubs tht do not suit your swing, but I think with time your body compensates and you manipulate your swing. I would just suggest that you go to a good clubfitter and spend the hundred dollars or so and discuss with them which clubs would be best for you, it's going to benefit your game!
Good Luck!
Lizzy


----------

